# [SOLVED] problem with formatting pen drive in windows xp



## robo5050 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello forum members,
I have a problem with an Adata 1G pen drive;every time I try to format the drive with Windows XP Professional format utility,I get the following
error message:windows was unable to complete the format!!?

I have tried to format by command prompt,but get the error message:
Insert new disk for drive G: and press ENTER when ready!!:sigh:


I do not think the pen drive is damaged since the pen drive LED blinked
4-6 times when I installed it after booting into Windows.
I would like to know if ther are any reliable formatting utilities I could use
to format the indicated RAW sectors on the pen drive???:4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: problem with formatting pen drive in windows xp*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Try *Parted Magic*.
It's a Linux based Live CD (you boot the computer with it) including partitioning tools.


----------



## robo5050 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: problem with formatting pen drive in windows xp*

Hello eneles,
I found out a few days ago that Windows X P built-in disk management was able to recognize the flash drive,and format it!!:grin:
The flash drive a week ago did Not show in disk management;I think after removing the drive,powering off/on then reinstalling the pen drive was all that I needed for Windows X P to recognize, moreover,for computer management/disk management to recognize the flash drive!!

Thanks for the tip on Parted Magic and reply!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: problem with formatting pen drive in windows xp*

OK, so you solved it yourself. :smile:
Have a look at Parted Magic - it's a great tool.


----------



## robo5050 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello eneles
I will check it out when I need to format again(which will be soon since I have another pen drive ordered that should arrive any day now!).

In the meantime,I will be battling the various trojan malware that has infected my computer today;I just finished a virus,trojan scan with super anti spyware and cleaned up 15 trojans!!

Have a great day!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck with the malware.
If you run into problems we have a great Security center.


----------

